
Are SKS keyservers safe? Do we need them? - yakamok
https://medium.com/@mdrahony/are-sks-keyservers-safe-do-we-need-them-7056b495101c
======
ggm
I thought the filesystems lurking in the DNS echoed packets, and in ICMP, and
in other things like mail headers were just bad RFC april-fool jokes, but
doing an attack on the commons in keystores and then descending into
namecalling fits on the mailing lists and wontfix is just .. crass.

